# IED found near US Embassy in Philippines



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Authorities in Manila detonated an improvised explosive device Monday that was found in a trash bin near the U.S. Embassy.
At least two explosions were heard as a bomb disposal unit detonated what Metropolitan Manila police... {Read More}

(source: Fox News)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I find amazing that these trash cans were so close to the Manila Embassy, there should be no trash cans within blocks of the Embassy.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> I find amazing that these trash cans were so close to the Manila Embassy, there should be no trash cans within blocks of the Embassy.


I agree and ya know what else I'm finding strange. I have not seen anything {so far} about this story on local online papers or TV. Pretty good coverup.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Jet Lag said:


> I agree and ya know what else I'm finding strange. I have not seen anything {so far} about this story on local online papers or TV. Pretty good coverup.


It was carried by GMA News Online, CNN Philippines, Inquirer.net, and the Philippine Star, probably others as well.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Yeah it came up the first story on my news feed yesterday morning.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Yeah it came up the first story on my news feed yesterday morning.
> 
> Fred


I saw it first on Fox and then CNN and eventually was posted on the local media. Made me wonder why the delayed news here?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Now another demonstration Wed ... I got the US Embassy warning 2nd day in a row, I think it's time to upgrade that spot with an upper roof helo landing pad and larger gates or possibly walls, these protesters really get glove treatment and seconds on dessert, I liked the last time the PNP ran over a few ... Lol and then all of the officers or around 65 officers were sacked?


----------

